

Sell to the Laggards - mattholtom
http://codeandiron.com/2014/01/sell-to-the-laggards/

======
TDL
This doesn't seem quite right to me. In order to successfully sell to laggards
(out side of a fly by night type of operation) a well vetted & supported
product needs to exist. In order to profitably get to a well vetted &
supported product one would have to go through the entire product cycle before
selling to the laggards. Laggards would probably look to others for validation
before buying a product, so if you attempt to sell directly to laggards you
already need to have a validated, well vetted, & well supported product. I'm
probably being a bit verbose here, but I don't think selling to laggards is
the best strategy for selling tech products/services.

